# Daniel Trower & William Trower Of Orsett, Essex



## PeterBen (Oct 24, 2007)

Can any one help me please with information regarding the Watch and Clock makers Daniel Trower & William Trower of Orsett, Essex that I am looking for a friend of mine.

From some census and local research Daniel was around in 1829 as the local Museum has a watch of his dated 1829. William was born abt 1812 in Prittlewell were his father another William and his brother, Robert were also Watch and Clock makers.

Would be very grateful for any information.

Many thanks for reading this.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A google on "trower watchmaker" may bring up some trade directories or other trade info. Good Luck with your research. :lol:


----------



## PeterBen (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for this, but I have tried Googling but not much has come up. I though that some may have a reference book etc. with some info.


----------

